
Why I’m Publishing My First Novel in a Format You’ve Never Heard Of - marvindanig
https://eykd.net/colophon/return-of-the-exile/the-book/
======
ggm
Skrivener is a great tool to organize your thinking.

Its a really terrible tool at the point you engage with a professional editor
or proofreader: its constructed text outputs are not easy to work with, and it
tempts the author to make "just a few more changes" which ruin the proofing
and review process.

Think in skriviner, but move to something else when you engage with publishing
as a fixed-text outcome.

(based on what my S.O. said about working on a 600 page book)

~~~
marvindanig
very cool. imo, git is the most ideal tool for any sort of collaborative
engagement. though i think it would be an uphill task to push writers towards
using it.

if only there was a simple way to expose the merkle tree inside the .git/
folder through a word processor like GUI…

